# Fire Pan Price Increase Jan 2018 Get yours Now



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello Buzzards, 


If your looking to lighten up your current fire pan or add one to your gear pile *Order NOW* for Best Pricing. 

*Jan 1 of 2018 will mark a price increase*. 

Our Lighten Up XL Fire Pans are currently priced at $200 raw and $225 with a High Temp Paint Finish. Their weight is 26lbs and their dimensions are 18"x30", making them almost half the weight of others on the market. The Aluminium Lid is included.

A custom bag made of PVC material with a cam straps closure mechanism can be added for $75 

We also sell the Forest Safety Products blankets to complete the package. 

More details are available @ 

“Lighten up” Fire Pan XL | Whitewater Worthy


----------



## snowbiss (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like a nice set up. I was curious how the legs are held up while it is set up? Thanks


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

snowbiss said:


> Looks like a nice set up. I was curious how the legs are held up while it is set up? Thanks


The legs slide in to the space between guides shown in the pic.

Sorry for the shitty pic.


----------

